# Picture Editing Option



## FilthyFletch (May 8, 2007)

Hey rollit I was wanting to know if you could add an edit or delete setup to our photo galleries.Some times I want to take some pics down nad I know others do also so that would be a greatly appreciated option.Also any chance to not have the posted referenced through google? I know site wise you like more hits from searches but I know as forum user alot of use would prefer our posts stay in the forum and not be seen by any tom dick or harry who does a goole on a general term..Thanks


----------



## Johnny Kush (May 8, 2007)

Yes yes yes yes yes, what he said ^^^^^^^^


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2007)

google - fdd2blk - crazy. 2640 matches.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 8, 2007)

The problem with that is that most of you guys found rollitup.org through google, all web sites thrive on this, however I am working on a program that will limit what google can and cannot see, IE: members list.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2007)

i'm not worried about it. i feel special.


----------



## killertomatoes (May 9, 2007)

fdd2blk, I just googled your name, and the ONLY relevant hit I got was your posting record... when admitted the omitted responses, all of your posts were the 2500 plus matches! looking at your posting record on rollitup, it looks like you should have more hits on google.

btw, i was wondering if fdd2blk was short for "faded to black"? Im a jay z fan over here and had to know.


----------

